# Drywall talk t-shirt



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello guys ! While ago i ask nathan if i could make a t-shirt with the drywalltalk logo and he accept if i'm not doing money with it . So what i'm gonna do is put the logo in front and put the name on every one who will click thanks to that message on the back . On may 20 th , im gonna make it done , and for everyone who click , im gonna do a drawing for a free tshirt!! The others who would like to buy one , pm me before may 10 and ill gave you the price with invoice proof !


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

That's awesome MM. :clap:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

That is a good idea! Im kind'a jealous I didn't think of it 
Good job Eric! :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Nathan owes me BT, I expect a free one. :jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

workaholic said:


> nathan owes me bt, i expect a free one. :jester:


 do tell..:d


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

A sheep logo on the sleeve of the shirt would look nice









Maybe kiwiman can send you pics of Julie our mascot, if he has not ate her yet


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I wanna see my name on a t-shirt.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> A sheep logo on the sleeve of the shirt would look nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, sounds good 2buck. And if Machinemud is doing them up maybe he will put Guy Lefleur or one of the other HAB legends on the back.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> A sheep logo on the sleeve of the shirt would look nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just say the word and I can take some tasteful pics of her..... in a discreet yet sensual fashion :brows:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> Just say the word and I can take some tasteful pics of her..... in a discreet yet sensual fashion :brows:


Hahaha! Discreet and yet sensual...
Nice KiwiMan.


----------

